# NBP fishermen need P&S membership help!



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

To all P&S members:

Heres the deal folks. The residence of North Beach are blaming the fishermen for the noise and trash problems on the pier and the boardwalk. 

The fact is most of the noise and trash comes from their on people and children. They party out there all the time and race their cars up the strip at all hours keeping the waterfront residence awake at night and we are getting the blame.

Last month at a town meeting a motion was voted on and passed by the residence to close the pier from 11:00pm to 6:00am. On July 1st they will close the pier to fishing at these hours.

A petition is being passed around the pier to stop the closing but we need more help!

Below is a statment to boycott North Beach Md. if they close the pier. Please copy and past this statment into your e-mail program. Add your name, address, phone number and e-mail address to the list and send it to Mayor Mark R. Frazer at [email protected] or print it out and snail mail it. Send a carbon copy to me at [email protected] In the next day or so I will do a (BOYCOTT NORTH BEACH) webpage and I would like to add your names to a list on the page.

When the page is completed I will send the URL to Mayor Frazer and submit it to all search engines. I've used this tactic before and it works well, there is power in numbers.

Thanks in advance for your help, we really need it...Clyde Blake (AKA) Hat80



Boycott North Beach Maryland

Mayor
Mark R. Frazer
Phone: (410) 535-2011 or (301) 855-6681
Fax: (410) 535-6344
Town Hall: P.O. Box 400 Chesapeake Beach, Maryland 20732 
E-mail: [email protected] 

Dear Mr. Mayor,	

We the following will boycott the public pier, beach and all business in North Beach Maryland if and when the town of North Beach starts closing the public pier from 11:00 pm to 6:00 am, or any other hours. We will tell all our fishing friends and their families to do the same. 

Furthermore we who possess a season pass want all paid monies refunded because the passes were bought before the public pier closing issue was brought up.

The town of North Beach Maryland is breaking the contract entered here into. The public beach and pier passes were bought with the knowledge that the entitled have the right to fish or use the beach 24/7 during the year. 

It’s no secret the town of North Beach is more than 2.5 million dollars in the red. This boycott will have serious impact on the economic situation of the merchants and business in your town.

We would ask that you postpone the July 1st closing of the pier and look at an alternate solution. Closing the pier to night time fishing is not the answer to your problems...Thank You



Clyde D. Blake III
1011 S. Edison St.
Arlington, Virginia
22204-3220
Phone: (703) 671-0622
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*no problem*

Doing it right now Hat. Anything to keep a good fishing spot open to the public.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thanks FL FISHERMAN,*

Folks please remember to Cc me so I can add your name to the list on the webpage....Thanks and Tightlines


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*why not also hold a friendly demonstration?*

signs, etc.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Husky,*

We could do that but lets try this first. If we take money from the town I think they will respond...Thanks for sending the statment to Mr. Mayor...Tightlines


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Already sent mine...*

Hey Hat80,


I already sent my e-mail off and CC'd you so you have my info. I hope this will keep one of my favorite spots open.


MC


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

Just did it. Good luck.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey skunked,*

Looks like you forgot to Cc me a copy. Please e-mail me the info so I can add your name to the list....Thanks Hat80

MC, got your Cc Thanks


----------



## Big T (May 10, 2002)

*DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!*

It's Done Hat, GOOD LUCK, I have never fished there but I may want to one day. Keep it open.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Done, 
hope to be able to fish NBP at night in the future. They should open the pier to fishermen only during those hours.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thanks Big T and reddog1,*

Please e-mail me your contact info so you can be added to the list...Thanks

Keep them coming folks!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Come on folks*

75 views and 10 replys thats not good. You don't need to live in Md. or fish the pier to submitt this. We just need the numbers. If you don't like the way it's written by all means change it, just send it in...Thanks


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Done Deal*

Hat80,just did it,with cutting an pasteing it only took 5 min. Hope yall get some positive news.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thanks Cdog,*

Like I said all we need are the numbers. Show these local govenments we won't let them take our public fishing spots!


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Hat the cc from stoneybr is me, hope it helps


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Donesky. You got mine in..


----------



## TopSnipe (Apr 24, 2002)

Mine is on the wire.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thanks oldsalt, TunaFish and TopSnipe*

Come on folks we need more statements sent to Mr. Mayor. If this was your fishing spot you would be jumping up and down. Please show your support, out of 2013 members and 126 views we only have 16 members that have taken the time to respond. It dosn't take much time to copy, past and send...Thanks


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Hat you know what they say every one wants to go till its time to pay up.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey Hat80 

Would you mind if I posted it around to some sites I know of


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey oldsalt,*

Yeah I know what you mean. It shows what a person is made of when you ask for a helping hand....Tightlines


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hello Kozlow,*

You go for it my friend, post it anyplace you like. The power is in the number of replys. The replys are kinda weak around here....Thank you, Hat80


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*come on people*

When they close the pier I don't want to hear any crying..


----------



## TopSnipe (Apr 24, 2002)

You'd think that the Maryland/Del. group alone would be able to send a couple of hundred e-mails alone.

 Whats up with the anglers there. Don't care about it I guess


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I'm in*

Big Rad (Mike R) has put his out there............


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thanks Big Rad,*

I got your info....Tightlines


----------



## ropiv (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm doing it right now. Things like this are important, regardless of where you live.


----------



## jackson (Jun 13, 2002)

You should copy this to the maryland/delaware forum. There's probably alot of people (like me) who do or would fish NBP but don't routinely check the "Open Forum." Also, people who frequent the establishments in NBP -bait shops, restaurants, gas stations, etc. Should call and let them know what is going on and that we won't be coming there and/or to their businesses if this continues.

My two cents.


----------



## Sea Critter (Jun 6, 2003)

Hat80.

Can I cut and paste your original post onto the capitolgrilling.com
forum? I can help get some higher visibility for the issue. Also, can I promote the petition on other sites? I can it out to a wide audience pretty quickly.

I already e-mailed the petition.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Hat80 I have submitted my letter and have sent a copy to you..
We will see if this helps..
In fact I fired up my trusty fax machine and faxed it to the mayor.I wanted to make sure he got it.


----------



## Sea Critter (Jun 6, 2003)

I'm a rabid Libertarian, and I believe there should be a more robust effort to legally challenge counties, cities and states on issues like this one, where access is restricted to public areas at the expense of the public, and benefit of private property owners. 

Perhaps its long overdue for a watchgroup/advocacy non-profit that would bring together a coalition of associations such as hunters/fishermen groups, Libertarian orgs, Constitutional Rights orgs and other entities... I'd bet we can even get corporate sponsorship from large corporations like Galyans, Shimano...etc. that cater to the sport fishing/outdoor recreation markets, especially if other county and city governments follow the North Beach example... if enough do it, it effectively shrinks the number of public fishing areas which in turn effects the number of recreational fisherman and eventually, the gross sales of those corporations. We essentially need a powerhouse to lobby for us at all levels, much like the NRA does for the hunting market.

Last I checked, the beaches and piers (with the exception of a select few) weren't private property, and the waters are federal and state waters. If we don't do something to fight this case and others, more city and county governments will continue to infringe on our collective rights and property in pursuit of the mighty $$$ and tax dollars of exclusive communities of property owners who think they own the beaches in addition to their waterfront homes.


----------



## spider (Jun 16, 2003)

*Great job Hat80*

I wanted you to know its a great thing you are heading up & I'll help any way I can.( as I informed you in the email ) There are several avenues you can hit this thing from & trying to get the local police pointing the finger away from us fishermen wouldn't hurt. Anyone know someone on that force? I would think this should be a warning for ALL of our favorite fishing spots. I've read several posts about people leaving trash around & this would be the time to patrol ourselves as much as possible. SPIDER


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Good point Spider*

If we don't polce ourselves then someone else will.

I have to say I was impressed last at Sea Gull where a young lady was using her crab net to sweep trash out from under th boardwalk and placing it in th trash barrels.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*The more the merrier...*

C'mon guys we need all the responses we can get. Lets see, If they said that the Choptank pier was going to start closing at night im sure the responses would be in record numbers. Dont let the past reputation of North Beach Pier deter you all from responding to this proposed closure. It is a great fishin hole and im sure alot of people would hate to lose it. The best fishing there is at night and thats when they want to close it. For al your fishing brethren, Lets show them that we are not going to take this sitting down. We are going to fight.



MC


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thanks to all the members*

that have responded to this thread and submitted the petition. We still need more help folks. I would like to see Mayor Fazer swamped with these when he go's to work on Monday. When was the last time you ruined a Mayors day? Keep them coming in! Thanks again, Hat80


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*The chit hits the grill*

Check out Hot Topics @ Capitol Grilling. Come on people, it could be you next. Take the time to send this petition in. We all need to stand up and show these Gomer Pyle governments we won't take there [email protected]










Capitol Grilling. The Online Political Parlor Game


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Never fished NPB, but, like you said, if it was my spot (IE: Assateague Island), boy would I be jumping up and down, not to mention hootin and hollerin.

One voice alone may not make a difference, but many speaking as one can help bring about change.

If all goes well, want an invite to fish NPB after midnight.

Good Luck ; > )


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*On Monday morning*

I will post a list of the P&S members that supported this issue. Ask yourself, how will it look to the membership when your name is not on this list? There are allot of the active members that have not replyed to this request for help, it's very disappointing!

If you did reply but think you may have forgot to carbon copy me please send me a e-mail with your contact info. I will post it to the list on P&S and the webpage...Thanks, Hat80

____________________________

NBP fishermen need P&S membership help! 


To all P&S members:

Heres the deal folks. The residence of North Beach are blaming the fishermen for the noise and trash problems on the pier and the boardwalk. 

The fact is most of the noise and trash comes from their on people and children. They party out there all the time and race their cars up the strip at all hours keeping the waterfront residence awake at night and we are getting the blame.

Last month at a town meeting a motion was voted on and passed by the residence to close the pier from 11:00pm to 6:00am. On July 1st they will close the pier to fishing at these hours.

A petition is being passed around the pier to stop the closing but we need more help!

Below is a statment to boycott North Beach Md. if they close the pier. Please copy and past this statment into your e-mail program. Add your name, address, phone number and e-mail address to the list and send it to Mayor Mark R. Frazer at [email protected] or print it out and snail mail it. Send a carbon copy to me at [email protected] In the next day or so I will do a (BOYCOTT NORTH BEACH) webpage and I would like to add your names to a list on the page.

When the page is completed I will send the URL to Mayor Frazer and submit it to all search engines. I've used this tactic before and it works well, there is power in numbers.

Thanks in advance for your help, we really need it...Clyde Blake (AKA) Hat80



Boycott North Beach Maryland

Mayor
Mark R. Frazer
Phone: (410) 535-2011 or (301) 855-6681
Fax: (410) 535-6344
Town Hall: P.O. Box 400 Chesapeake Beach, Maryland 20732 
E-mail: [email protected] 

Dear Mr. Mayor, 

We the following will boycott the public pier, beach and all business in North Beach Maryland if and when the town of North Beach starts closing the public pier from 11:00 pm to 6:00 am, or any other hours. We will tell all our fishing friends and their families to do the same. 

Furthermore we who possess a season pass want all paid monies refunded because the passes were bought before the public pier closing issue was brought up.

The town of North Beach Maryland is breaking the contract entered here into. The public beach and pier passes were bought with the knowledge that the entitled have the right to fish or use the beach 24/7 during the year. 

It’s no secret the town of North Beach is more than 2.5 million dollars in the red. This boycott will have serious impact on the economic situation of the merchants and business in your town.

We would ask that you postpone the July 1st closing of the pier and look at an alternate solution. Closing the pier to night time fishing is not the answer to your problems...Thank You



Clyde D. Blake III
1011 S. Edison St.
Arlington, Virginia
22204-3220
Phone: (703) 671-0622
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Made post to all Tank fisher people (on the regional - Maryland/Delaware board), asking for them to respond. Whou knows, maybe they will.

Shouldn't be able to change the rules in the middle of the game!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Times running out*

Just Do It!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I put my 2 cents in.Everybody else please help.What if it was your fishing hole.


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

All done! Good luck with your effort!  

Macman


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I've never fished NB but it just may become my next quest. You guys are doing a wonderfull thing for the fishing community and you have my full support. As for the Tank, just let them try. 

Catman.


----------



## tool (Jun 6, 2003)

done !


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Done Hat!

Good luck!


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*C'mon guys*

The more the merrier. We need all the help we can get.......Tight Lines


MC


----------



## HR (Nov 14, 2002)

Is there any way to let the owners of Tyler's know what's about to happen?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Hat,

Just got done sending my email letter to the mayor. Keep up the good work!

Sandcrab


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*North Beach is willing to talk*

about keeping the pier open. I have some help on this now and we are making some progress. We have made some headway on the problems and are trying to come up with a solution the will meet the needs of both sides.

I've been very busy with this NB boycott and will keep you guys up to date as the info comes in. We still need to keep the heat on the town! So keep those petitions coming in....Thanks, Hat80


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Sent the email but forgot to CC it to you. It is sent though, and that's the important part. I'm having the same problem down here and I think I need to be sitting in on a city council meeting one of these days soon.


----------

